# what are the best handgun size to get



## iloveguns123 (Mar 18, 2021)

i understand we have full size, compact, sub-compact and pocket pistol. do full size hand gun have less kickback than smaller size like subcompact? and i understand you can just switch the clips on subcompact to carry more rounds that way it would be easy to conceal and have more rounds.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

iloveguns123 said:


> i understand we have full size, compact, sub-compact and pocket pistol. do full size hand gun have less kickback than smaller size like subcompact? and i understand you can just switch the clips on subcompact to carry more rounds that way it would be easy to conceal and have more rounds.


When comparing a full size and sub compact version of the same gun of the same caliber the full size gun will always have less recoil. It all depends on the overall weight of the gun and the length of the barrel. Another thing to consider is how the gun fits in your hand. In most if not all cases you can use higher capacity magazines from a full size gun in a sub compact version of the exact same gun. The sub compact gun gives you the advantage of having a gun that is easy to conceal using the standard size magazines and the ability to carry it with a high capacity magazine if you so desire.

Generally speaking a pocket pistol is any gun that can be comfortably carried in your pocket that's easy to draw and fire. Unless you're referring to guns that are .380 caliber or less? Which gun you choose to pocket carry would all depend on your pocket size and type of pants you wear. Tight fitting jeans need not apply. Loose fitting cargo pants definitely. I've easily pocket carried both a Glock G26 9mm and a G27 .40 in a pair of cargo pants. If you do decide to pocket carry make sure you carry it in a holster that is designed for that purpose. This way the gun stays in the same place, doesn't flop around, or print and the holster covers the trigger guard. The Glock G26 and G27 except for caliber are the same physical size, and would be considered sub compacts.

There are a lot of 9mm's on the market that are not much bigger than a .380. They would be considered pocket pistols such as the S&W J-Frame revolvers in .38 Special but they only hold 5 rounds. Sig (P365) and Springfield (Hellcat) both make 9mm's that are smaller than the J-Frames yet hold 10 and 11 rounds respectively as compared to 5 in the J-Frame revolver. They also have lighter triggers making them easier to shoot accurately. Ruger has just come out with a small 9mm to compete with the P365 and Hellcat. Ruger also makes the LC9 that holds 7 rounds which has a single stack magazine and is slimmer because of that. The P365 and Hellcat have double stack magazines that enable them to hold 10 and 11 rounds respectively. They also make extended magazines for those guns.

Guns come in all different shapes and sizes. I can't possibly cover every gun on the market. You'll just have to go to a gun store and see which one suits your needs.









Kimber Micro Carry .380------Sig P365 9mm------Glock G43 9mm------Glock G27 .40









Kimber Micro Carry .380------Glock G27 .40------Sig P365 9mm------Glock G43 9mm------S&W J-Frame .38 Special. 









Glock G27 .40------Glock G43 9mm------Sig P365 9mm------Kimber Micro Carry .380.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's a size comparison for a sub compact Glock G27 .40, a compact Glock G23 .40, and a full size Sig P320 9mm V-Tac. Sorry, I don't own a full size Glock but the Sig is about the same size.

In the first picture all three have their standard size magazines. In the second picture the G27 has the same size magazine as the G23. The Sig P320 has an extended 21 round magazine. The last picture shows both the G27 and G23 equipped with 50 round drum magazines.


----------



## iloveguns123 (Mar 18, 2021)

desertman said:


> Here's a size comparison for a sub compact Glock G27 .40, a compact Glock G23 .40, and a full size Sig P320 9mm V-Tac. Sorry, I don't own a full size Glock but the Sig is about the same size.
> 
> In the first picture all three have their standard size magazines. In the second picture the G27 has the same size magazine as the G23. The Sig P320 has an extended 21 round magazine. The last picture shows both the G27 and G23 equipped with 50 round drum magazines.
> 
> ...


should i get the glock 22 or glock 23? iv read full size guns have less recoil, high accuracy and higher velocity/power


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Full size Pistols are easier to shoot with less recoil than the smaller counter points. A full size is easier to grip properly the smaller the size the harder to grip correctly which means it is harder to shoot.


----------



## iloveguns123 (Mar 18, 2021)

tony pasley said:


> Full size Pistols are easier to shoot with less recoil than the smaller counter points. A full size is easier to grip properly the smaller the size the harder to grip correctly which means it is harder to shoot.


do they also have higher accuracy and velocity/power?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

iloveguns123 said:


> should i get the glock 22 or glock 23? iv read full size guns have less recoil, high accuracy and higher velocity/power


I'd say you should flip a coin, heads the 23 tails the 22. The 23's barrel is only a half inch shorter same for the grip. There's not too much weight difference between the two pistols either. Both have a full size grip. If you've got extra large hands the half inch longer grip on the 22 may be better for you. I'm 6 ft. tall and the 23's grip suits me fine. The 23 will be slightly easier to conceal and you can still use the larger 15 or more round magazines that are available. I don't think that the difference in recoil will be that noticeable between the two guns or the accuracy. You're only talking about a half inch longer barrel and grip frame.

I don't know if this is your first handgun or not or how much shooting experience that you have? If your new at this you're probably better off choosing a Glock 19 or 17 in 9mm. A 40 caliber is a snappier round if you don't have that much shooting experience, that will indeed affect your accuracy. Not too mention that 40 caliber ammo is more expensive than 9mm. If you have to practice a lot that cost could add up quick. It costs about 30% more a round, it's very easy to go through 100 rounds in one session or less than 5 minutes of actual shooting time. FMJ or ball ammo is cheaper to shoot and practice with for both calibers. But you should run a hundred or so of different brands/types of hollow points through the gun to see which one's work the best. Not all hollow points are the same. Although Glocks run with just about anything that you feed them.

The Glock 19 and 17 are identical in size to the Glock 23 and 22. As 9mm's the G19 holds 15 rounds in the standard magazine as opposed to the 13 of the G23. The G17's standard magazine holds 17 while the G22 holds 15. But only you can decide which gun suits your needs best. You have to go to a gun store that has both in stock so you can handle both. Better yet if they have the guns that you're interested in that you can rent.

As far as velocity and power goes that all depends on the type of ammo you feed them. That's true for all calibers and there are volumes of information about different types of ammo of the same caliber. That all has to do with bullet weight and design. As different bullet weights have different muzzle velocities and energy. Different types of hollow points have different rates of expansion and penetration as well. Then there's +P and +P+ ammo that's more powerful than the standard ammo. Some guns are not meant to handle that type of ammo. Even in guns that can, a steady diet of it will accelerate wear and tear on the gun. Kind of like drag racing the family sedan on a regular basis on high octane fuel.


----------



## iloveguns123 (Mar 18, 2021)

desertman said:


> I'd say you should flip a coin, heads the 23 tails the 22. The 23's barrel is only a half inch shorter same for the grip. There's not too much weight difference between the two pistols either. Both have a full size grip. If you've got extra large hands the half inch longer grip on the 22 may be better for you. I'm 6 ft. tall and the 23's grip suits me fine. The 23 will be slightly easier to conceal and you can still use the larger 15 or more round magazines that are available. I don't think that the difference in recoil will be that noticeable between the two guns or the accuracy. You're only talking about a half inch longer barrel and grip frame.
> 
> I don't know if this is your first handgun or not or how much shooting experience that you have? If your new at this you're probably better off choosing a Glock 19 or 17 in 9mm. A 40 caliber is a snappier round if you don't have that much shooting experience, that will indeed affect your accuracy. Not too mention that 40 caliber ammo is more expensive than 9mm. If you have to practice a lot that cost could add up quick. It costs about 30% more a round, it's very easy to go through 100 rounds in one session or less than 5 minutes of actual shooting time. FMJ or ball ammo is cheaper to shoot and practice with for both calibers. But you should run a hundred or so of different brands/types of hollow points through the gun to see which one's work the best. Not all hollow points are the same. Although Glocks run with just about anything that you feed them.
> 
> ...


thanks. i actually have a glock 19 and idk it feels kinda small. maybe i should get a full size gun like the 22 or maybe ill get 23 idk.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

iloveguns123 said:


> thanks. i actually have a glock 19 and idk it feels kinda small. maybe i should get a full size gun like the 22 or maybe ill get 23 idk.


What feels small? The ammo size,,,, size of the gun? The capacity?


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

That's a wide open question.
You did not say what you are going to use the firearm for, range of conceal carry.
Glock's never felt right in my hand, but they are reliable.
I have two Springfield MOD-2's in 9mm.
One is a five inch Tactical that has 16 round capacity, I use for range.
The five inch has a longer sight picture and recoil is minimum.
The other is a three inch compact that has a 13 and 16 round capacity, since all the controls and feel are identical whatever I learn using the tactical will easily transfer to the compact.
These work for me, good luck with your decision.


----------



## iloveguns123 (Mar 18, 2021)

pic said:


> What feels small? The ammo size,,,, size of the gun? The capacity?


the size of the gun


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Get a Desert Eagle then.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

iloveguns123 said:


> i understand we have full size, compact, sub-compact and pocket pistol. do full size hand gun have less kickback than smaller size like subcompact? and i understand you can just switch the clips on subcompact to carry more rounds that way it would be easy to conceal and have more rounds.


 A whole lot of "Not quite" in that post. A nice picture description above, BTW.
These are very broad and general brush strokes,,,,,,,,,,,,
FS and compact are more easily handled. Many "compacts" are marketed as a full size these days (G19, G23, Ruger Security9, etc.), but that is the consumer labeling them, not the manufacturer.
Sub compact and "pocket" guns have a place, but you aren't ready for that (because you asked this question). I read all kinds of people, well meaning, that buy a tiny gun for their lady friends, or a new shooter, or both, and then can't seem to understand why they don't shoot it well or complain about it, or just lose interest. Small frame guns are rowdy from less mass, and hard to hold on to due to size. They should be set aside for the accomplished shooter.
Putting a different magazine might be feasible, but usually isn't for carry. It makes everything out of spec for carry and in some cases can be very detrimental if they torque or move and malfunction. That is a very model specific and even gun specific success rate. Remember, in the absolute worst moment, with the absolute highest stress level that you can't begin to imagine, and the shortest seconds of your life, Murphy will inevitably show up.
Go to a store that will let you handle pistols. You will know the one when it hits your hand. find a few of those. In a safe manner, find a spot on the wall and close your eyes and see if you are on target when you open them. Of the ones that you are on a light switch or small spot, figure out the one that checks your boxes, and meets your budget. Do your research, and don't take a counter clerk as expert advice. It could be, but take everything with a grain of salt.
Good luck. You have picked one of the worst times in recent history to try and buy in to pistol ownership and ammo availability. It is out there, but very expensive.
Happy Shopping


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

iloveguns123 said:


> thanks. i actually have a glock 19 and idk it feels kinda small. maybe i should get a full size gun like the 22 or maybe ill get 23 idk.


A G23 is the same size as a G19. You are very unique in finding the grip too small. A G17 or G22 is the full size service pistol. You might check out different manufacturers as well. The grip angle could just be too wrong for you and make for the awkward feel.
I have carried a glock since 1995ish. It has never been my favorite, but it does what it does with the reliability of dirt. It even does it full of dirt. Does it the exact same way every time. Does it with anything I feed it. Does make a fine argument for itself with all that.
Happy Shopping


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

My favorite handgun for the house is an AR15 pistol with an 8" barrel. 30 round mag and plenty of firepower.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

desertman said:


> When comparing a full size and sub compact version of the same gun of the same caliber the full size gun will always have less recoil. It all depends on the overall weight of the gun and the length of the barrel. Another thing to consider is how the gun fits in your hand. In most if not all cases you can use higher capacity magazines from a full size gun in a sub compact version of the exact same gun. The sub compact gun gives you the advantage of having a gun that is easy to conceal using the standard size magazines and the ability to carry it with a high capacity magazine if you so desire.
> 
> Generally speaking a pocket pistol is any gun that can be comfortably carried in your pocket that's easy to draw and fire. Unless you're referring to guns that are .380 caliber or less? Which gun you choose to pocket carry would all depend on your pocket size and type of pants you wear. Tight fitting jeans need not apply. Loose fitting cargo pants definitely. I've easily pocket carried both a Glock G26 9mm and a G27 .40 in a pair of cargo pants. If you do decide to pocket carry make sure you carry it in a holster that is designed for that purpose. This way the gun stays in the same place, doesn't flop around, or print and the holster covers the trigger guard. The Glock G26 and G27 except for caliber are the same physical size, and would be considered sub compacts.
> 
> ...


You got that one covered. I have nothing to add!


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

1911 for me. I have a Savage Striker .308 handgun that will blind and deafen an intruder if I miss them.


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

I am a huge fan of a weapon-mounted light on a dedicated home defense handgun. As my eyes age, I am considering adding a quality laser to the mix.

I spent about 5 years in a LE capacity where serving final evictions was an everyday event. The vast majority were "empty" but had to be cleared to make sure. At the start of that duty, we had no WML. After being authorized, the difference was pretty noticeable and appreciated. We are talking well in excess of a thousand buildings. Likely 2-3 times that.

The crazy NY rules on capacity might make me gravitate to a larger caliber. :dunno: Where I'm at, a G19 (with a G17 or 33 round mag) is my choice. A suppressor with high sights would round out my ultimate setup. I haven't gone down the suppressor road yet.

Oh yea, there is an AR near the bed as well.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

None are the best to get if you cannot train/Practice on a consistent diligent schedule.Even during normal pre BLM Riot days the goal is to buy a large Pistol, and work your way down in Size not up. Small guns are NOT hard to shoot. The learning curve is just longer. I find them faster to the draw, easier to conceal, and carried more often. I shoot them with Proficiency. BUT I have spent 10+ years shooting small pocket guns on a regular basis. Shooting skills are a "Slow train Coming" for any firearm . I would invest in a 22.cal and a Air Pistol and begin learning shooting skills. And sign up for a training class.

Cost of ammo which is a challenge in itself will be a hardship. Ammo, holsters, classes, License, range fee's, cleaning supplies, magazines, investment in TIME etc. are all factors that you need to consider before purchase. If you are not willing to invest all the way, do not get a firearm for Every day carry. And do not forget Carry Insurance. Not trying to dissuade you, but someone has to tell you the facts of reality.* Here are my EDC guns. I would not recommend any for a first time shooter.*
Most Guard companies that hire new personal that have never owned a gun, use Glock 19's from what I have seen over the years at different ranges. But that does not mean the best gun for you. Big enough to learn, simple to use, not safety to learn from memory etc


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

iloveguns123 said:


> i understand we have full size, compact, sub-compact and pocket pistol. do full size hand gun have less kickback than smaller size like subcompact? and i understand you can just switch the clips on subcompact to carry more rounds that way it would be easy to conceal and have more rounds.


Give me a G34 and a proper cover garment and that is my choice. If I can't conceal effectively with that I will adjust appropriately.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> Give me a G34 and a proper cover garment and that is my choice. If I can't conceal effectively with that I will adjust appropriately.


Dang, I cannot even fathom a Glock 34 in my shorts and tee shirts on a hot, balmy hell day in the South. Do not even like wearing a belt. I could not possibly conceal one without my pants falling down every two steps and the discomfort would be unbearable. I will carry my Pico or even a 6 1/2 oz P32.I am not adding clothes to make it doable. Each to his own.


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

My wife has a stainless Ruger Police Service Six loaded with .38+P's. Great guns for the ladies with that load.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I started off many years ago with a Compact size firearm with a spare mag. When the LCP was launched, I bought one. Could not shoot it worth a damn. But it became a challenge. I began shooting them with a passion. Determined to get proficient with them. Pocket Gun then became a niche in the shooting world for me. Now I love them, shoot them very well, belong to a club that competes with them and find them the best defensive weapon for EDC. The benifits of a Pocket gun have great rewards and you can do more with them than the internet will lead you to believe. They can be very fast to the draw, conceal so well. I love the Pico. One of the best firearms made once for ounce. I own three of them and thousands of rounds down range with them. I also love the Kahr, own two of the P380's.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Jester560 said:


> Get a Desert Eagle then.


....only in .50 AE.


----------

